# Benefit's Bathina shower cap



## Jennifer (Jun 14, 2005)

i just wanted to let you all know that this is the best when you can't wash your hair every day!

it's $14 and i was kinda hesitant about buying it, but i hate washing my hair every day because 1) it's not good and 2) i don't like blowdrying/straightening all the time.

i went to sephora, but it was sold out. the MA told me that she used it and it's not supposed to be used in water because it leaks through, but i bought it online, anyway.

when i got it, i saw it was lined with a regular shower cap material and then a satin material on top.

i used it for the first time tonight and it was big, in a good way, because it covered my whole head and stayed put. i put it under water to test it out and my hair was just as a dry as it was before i went into the shower, so that MA was on crack LOL

anyway, just wanted to let you all know in case anyone needs











http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/bene...p?pd=4022&amp;pg=1


----------



## Marisol (Jun 14, 2005)

That's awesome that it works so well. I may need to invest in this since I am getting mighty tired of blow drying my hair every day!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 14, 2005)

That's cute! But I think I would find it too 'pretty' to get wet! lol



I just had a regular plastic one... don't know where it is now... but that was ugly enough to soak


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2005)

you should, marisol!

janelle, i know what you mean about it being too pretty LOL did those cheap plastic ones work for you? i've bought tons in the past and none have left my hair dry.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2006)

bump! i'm still loving this and wanted to rave about it again and make sure people know about it


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review Jennifer





Feel like posting a picture of yourself with it on?


----------



## beautynista (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the review



It's really cute! Right now i'm using a cheap one, which seems to keep my hair dry most of the time. Sometimes, the back of my head gets wet which is annoying!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

That is TOO cute! I generally just buy the cheapo platic kind by Goodies that they sell in Wal-Mart and stuff LOL!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the review Jennifer




Feel like posting a picture of yourself with it on?

girl, you're sneaky. hellllllllllllllll no


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks for the review, maybe i will buy it later.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif girl, you're sneaky. hellllllllllllllll no



I double dog dare you!


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the review



It's really cute! Right now i'm using a cheap one, which seems to keep my hair dry most of the time. Sometimes, the back of my head gets wet which is annoying! yeah me too ..i have the same "back head" problem




i want to try benefit's shower cap its cute ^____^


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing



I need to invest in a good shower cap one of these days. Usually I just put it in a high messy bun and use my detachable shower head to wash - but it's still hectic to try and avoid the water!!


----------



## liltweekstar (Oct 18, 2006)

like you, i was kinda hesitant about purchasing the shower cap but it's really cute! thanks for the info... and for regenerating my lemming.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me too!
I want a pic too..





I think that Jennifer is avoiding this thread.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think she's avoiding it too!! I wanna see a pic too, Jen!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's avoiding it too!! I wanna see a pic too, Jen!



Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that Jennifer is avoiding this thread. Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want a pic too..



kiss my butt.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are you scared Jennifer?


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2006)

lol!

Jennifer where are you??? come baaack!!!!!!


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 18, 2006)

lol...what about voting ?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 18, 2006)

How are we meant to purchase it, if we don't know what it looks like on...


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How are we meant to purchase it, if we don't know what it looks like on...








LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

oh, my god LMAO! you guys are not gonna give it up.

i'm not taking a pic!!!! LOL!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 18, 2006)

I wanna see a pic too!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, my god LMAO! you guys are not gonna give it up.
i'm not taking a pic!!!! LOL!

You can ever use your ipod while you take a picture. Pleassssssseeeeee!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 19, 2006)

You're right Jennifer, we are not going to give up!





LOL at Marisol


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 19, 2006)

LOOoOooOoOoOOOoooOOL


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

Argghh! I wish I didn't have to wash my hair everyday. But alas, like my face, my hair tends to get oily. Sigh...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can ever use your ipod while you take a picture. Pleassssssseeeeee! Pretty please with sugar on top. LOL


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

Alright... here is my proposition Jennifer. I will post a picture with my shower cap if you will post one.

Bring it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 20, 2006)

::gasps with excitement, then patiently waits::


----------



## CassBH (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright... here is my proposition Jennifer. I will post a picture with my shower cap if you will post one. 
Bring it!

Please, please, pretty PLEASE!!! I can't spend money on this thing if I can't see what it looks like on a real person! Do it for the girls, for the forum, for women everywhere!




Cass


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can ever use your ipod while you take a picture. Pleassssssseeeeee! Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright... here is my proposition Jennifer. I will post a picture with my shower cap if you will post one. 
Bring it!

oh, my god. i need to think about it... LMAO


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2006)

In Rob Schneider's voice: You can do it!

LOL! Do it, do it, do it! Jennifer, you're not gonna back out on a proposition like that, are you?!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

fiiiiiiiiiine, i'll do it. marisol goes first, though!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fiiiiiiiiiine, i'll do it. marisol goes first, though! Ok...will do it this weekend.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 20, 2006)

FINALLY.....








ladies


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kool!!

I can't wait to see Marisol and Jennifer in a shower cap.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fiiiiiiiiiine, i'll do it. marisol goes first, though!



Yessssssss!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 20, 2006)

And I thought my 14 month old son finally walking this week was exciting! Who knew 2 babes in a showercap would create such a stir!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I thought my 14 month old son finally walking this week was exciting! Who knew 2 babes in a showercap would create such a stir!!!!! lmao!!! congrats to your baby


----------



## CassBH (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao!!! congrats to your baby



thanks! Now if we can only get his twin sister walking, then poor mommy won't have to carry them both everywhere!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I thought my 14 month old son finally walking this week was exciting! Who knew 2 babes in a showercap would create such a stir!!!!! Congrats on the baby. Glad that Jennifer and I could make your day more exciting. LMAO!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2006)

Ahhhhh yeahhhh! It's on now baby! LOL! Congrats on your son too Cass!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahhhhh yeahhhh! It's on now baby! LOL! Congrats on your son too Cass! Thanks, everyone! Yes, while my son walking is exciting, let's not lose sight of the fact that it is Saturday night and I am not yet seeing any babes in showercaps....where's the pix???!!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, everyone! Yes, while my son walking is exciting, let's not lose sight of the fact that it is Saturday night and I am not yet seeing any babes in showercaps....where's the pix???!!! The weekend ain't over yet!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 22, 2006)

*still waiting*


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! Now if we can only get his twin sister walking, then poor mommy won't have to carry them both everywhere!



awwwwwwwww, twins!

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, everyone! Yes, while my son walking is exciting, let's not lose sight of the fact that it is Saturday night and I am not yet seeing any babes in showercaps....where's the pix???!!! Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The weekend ain't over yet!



Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *still waiting* lmao! i hope i don't forget tomorrow. i work. I WORK WITH A LOT OF BATHINA SHOWER CAPS!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao! i hope i don't forget tomorrow. i work. I WORK WITH A LOT OF BATHINA SHOWER CAPS! Now you are just bragging!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now you are just bragging! lmao! i am, i am


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok... here is my picture!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... here is my picture! I don't know...I expected a REAL showercap picture, with all your hair shoved in there, looking a little frumpy! This looks like a glamour shot, is you ask me!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know...I expected a REAL showercap picture, with all your hair shoved in there, looking a little frumpy! This looks like a glamour shot, is you ask me!



I agree!!! hehehehe


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know...I expected a REAL showercap picture, with all your hair shoved in there, looking a little frumpy! This looks like a glamour shot, is you ask me!



You are cracking me up. I will take another one later.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are cracking me up. I will take another one later. Ok, so make sure you have no makeup on (who wears makeup in the shower, right?), maybe look a bit sleepy, shove all that gorgeous hair in that showercap, and NOW we are talking "real showercap shot"!!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so make sure you have no makeup on (who wears makeup in the shower, right?), maybe look a bit sleepy, shove all that gorgeous hair in that showercap, and NOW we are talking "real showercap shot"!!! What did I get myself into?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What did I get myself into?



I BLAME THIS ALL ON YOU! I WAS GONNA DO A GLAMOUR ONE LIKE THAT, TOO, LIKE MODELING MINE!
you look soooooooo cute, though! LMAO


----------



## Marisol (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I BLAME THIS ALL ON YOU! I WAS GONNA DO A GLAMOUR ONE LIKE THAT, TOO, LIKE MODELING MINE!
you look soooooooo cute, though! LMAO

Where is your picture, Miss Thang? I am waiting.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice! Make us lemming it Marisol! Work it girl! You look so "sunshiney" in that pic! Too cute!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice! Make us lemming it Marisol! Work it girl! You look so "sunshiney" in that pic! Too cute!




Mine isn't the Benefit one. Mine is just a cheap one that I use.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice photo Marisol


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 23, 2006)

haha...waiting on Jen's pic.



and that Bathina shower cap is the prettiest i've ever seen. i can't believe it's a satin showercap..LOL.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 23, 2006)

OK, does Marisol "win" by default, since it looks like someone chickened out! It's Monday morning, I have the flu, and the only thing that was going to get my day off to the right start was coffee, Robitussin and Jen's showercap picture!!!!!!!

Where is it???????


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL! Oh Jennifer... Where's your pic! LOL!


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 23, 2006)

you look cute in that pic marisol

NOW we are waiting for "Jennifer's pic"


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 23, 2006)

OOOh Jennifer........


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL it's coming. i promise. i got home late last night from work and was exhausted! i promise it'll be up by tomorrow (i have work today).


----------



## CassBH (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL it's coming. i promise. i got home late last night from work and was exhausted! i promise it'll be up by tomorrow (i have work today). "exhausted" is what we are looking for! Remember my previous post...no glamour shots! This is strictly "can you tell I just got out of bed and don't feel like washing my hair today, so I am just going to put on this gorgeous shower cap and before I jump in to scrub-a-dub, I am going to take my picture for all the world to see"! Know what I mean?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

LMAO @ Cass! She's not letting you two off easy at all! LOL!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO @ Cass! She's not letting you two off easy at all! LOL! Nope! When it comes to helping others embarrass themselves, I am like a drill sargeant!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifer... come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jenniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifer... come out, come out, wherever you are! Maybe she got scared?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine isn't the Benefit one. Mine is just a cheap one that I use. That's fine... Still works LMAO!


----------



## diamondskey (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you for letting know about this special shower cap.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fiiiiiiiiiine, i'll do it. marisol goes first, though!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe she got scared?



Are you skurred Jennifer?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 28, 2006)

Marisol, you look SO CUTE with that cap on, so Where is Jennifer's pic!

pic! pic! pic! pic!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2006)

oh, man, i totally forgot! lmao

if i can't post up a "vogue" one, i'm not doing it! i was cheated. i did not read the whole contract. i'm self-conscious enough posting pics WITH makeup on!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, man, i totally forgot! lmao
if i can't post up a "vogue" one, i'm not doing it! i was cheated. i did not read the whole contract. i'm self-conscious enough posting pics WITH makeup on!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if i can't post up a "vogue" one, i'm not doing it! i was cheated. i did not read the whole contract. i'm self-conscious enough posting pics WITH makeup on!

You've got nothing to be self-conscious about!


----------



## Leony (Oct 28, 2006)

Lol, I missed this thread haha.

I like that shower cap, wish I could get it here though.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

Leony, I can get one for you if you like!

I tend to get a lot of free products when i visit cosmetic counters...

especially when I flash my boobies at them!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL it's coming. i promise. i got home late last night from work and was exhausted! i promise it'll be up by tomorrow (i have work today). Yeah right!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Jennifer... where are you?


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey!! I'm expecting a picture, Miss Jen!!

Cute pic, Marisol!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony, I can get one for you if you like!
I tend to get a lot of free products when i visit cosmetic counters...

especially when I flash my boobies at them!





Aww, sorry I missed your reply!Lol, thanks Lummerz! I could definitely need your help when I need CP for that


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok, where's the pic Jennifer? We are all waiting!!!! LOL

Cute pic, Marisol.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i told you, if it can't be glam, i'm not posting!!! LOL


----------



## Marisol (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i told you, if it can't be glam, i'm not posting!!! LOL Glam it up!


----------



## Leony (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i told you, if it can't be glam, i'm not posting!!! LOL LOL, I know you won't.


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I may have get one of these. I got a great shower cap at Old Navy, but it is old and on its last days and they don't carry them any more.


----------



## CassBH (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, then, Jen. .......GLAM IT UP!!!!!!!! (or has everyone already given up on this? Should I just get a life and move on?). My life may have to be complete without ever seeing Jen in a shower cap, huh?





Cass


----------



## Marisol (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, then, Jen. .......GLAM IT UP!!!!!!!! (or has everyone already given up on this? Should I just get a life and move on?). My life may have to be complete without ever seeing Jen in a shower cap, huh?




Cass

I am still waiting for the picture too!


----------



## GuessWho (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm with you guys..we are waiting



... who else?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *best* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm with you guys..we are waiting



... who else?



Ditto on that! Its been like what...2 months!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 7, 2006)

lol omg this thread is tooooooooo funny! come on jen stop being a punk


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 7, 2006)

lol she ain't gonna do it!!!

*wink*


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol omg this thread is tooooooooo funny! come on jen stop being a punk oooohhhh... you called her out!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just wanted to let you all know that this is the best when you can't wash your hair every day!
it's $14 and i was kinda hesitant about buying it, but i hate washing my hair every day because 1) it's not good and 2) i don't like blowdrying/straightening all the time.

i went to sephora, but it was sold out. the MA told me that she used it and it's not supposed to be used in water because it leaks through, but i bought it online, anyway.

when i got it, i saw it was lined with a regular shower cap material and then a satin material on top.

i used it for the first time tonight and it was big, in a good way, because it covered my whole head and stayed put. i put it under water to test it out and my hair was just as a dry as it was before i went into the shower, so that MA was on crack LOL

anyway, just wanted to let you all know in case anyone needs





http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/bene..._showercap.jpg

BenefitCosmetics

Hahahahah oh man.. do you still have that thing?? We'd LOVE to see a PIC


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

that sounds cool.


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 10, 2007)

i usually tie my hair in a silk scarf then put the big plastic shower cap on top


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info =)


----------

